# Are neutral colors becoming dated?



## canoes (Sep 30, 2011)

I am about to finish my basement. Neutral colors have been around for a while-the tan with white trim look. Are they becoming dated? I'd like the paint job to last a few years, hopefully until I sell.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Depends on where you are at in the country. It's hard to go wrong with neutrals, but a lot of the shows on the home channels are going with colors. If you stick with the lightest one or two shades on a color strip, it's hard to get into too much trouble. As long as you don't get gawdy, paint it the colors you want and enjoy it. If somebody comes to buy your house and doesn't like it, let them pick their own colors.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Phillies48 (Jan 6, 2012)

Neutral colors will always be in style, and there are a much better choose then going with some trendy patterns wall paper or bright color that will give you a head ache if you sit in the room for too long. Tans, pale yellow, and cooling browns and a nice way to keep the room versatile and timeless. If you want to brighten up the space, do that with the furniture, throws, or wall art.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Tasteful neutrals will always be around. I think there was a trend, maybe with the stupid house flipping movement, to be conservative and not introduce color. Just paint all 2,500 sf of home interior apartment white, or worse, beige. In estimates I am giving these days people seem willing to explore color more again. I am old enough to remember the late 60s and 70s and pray we do not go down that path again!

Carefully chosen, color will sell a place faster than all neutral. I don't buy for a second that beige walls and white hat ceilings make a place look bigger. The scheme certainly does make a place look like it has no character though. On the other hand, as mentioned, extreme color schemes or weird wallpapers will keep a house on the market forever or force fire sale pricing. 

Not sure I would trust but one or two of the TV H&G shows. You would be better off exploring the current and real interior design magazines at the library. You might not be able to afford an "Architectural Digest" interior but you can the color scheme. Paint stores usually have the annual color trend books their companies put out laying around somewhere also. 

One thing that concerns me about the TV folks is they do not stress how integral paint color and lighting are to each other. Both the quantity and color of light can shift a paint color to be almost unrecognizable from the chip you pick at the store. A color may look just as you expect with sun flowing through a window but if you are at work when the sun is up and in the room only, or mostly, under artificial light it will look very different and you will probably be happier with a different color. 

The little sample pouches and bottles are great for taking a color for a test drive if you happen to find one in or close to the color you have in mind. 

Make sure, in your basement situation, that you consider lighting as you make color choices---especially in the case of darker hues.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

With the darker hues, you need more light to show them off.

I had an older home that I converted a bedroom (2 glaring sliding mirror doors) with a pine ceiling (older remodel to cover the bad dry wall. It had 3 windows on 2 walls and became a den/office.

I painted 3 walls a "Black Olive" and papered the remaining wall with a black olive marble paper. We were in a northern MI traditional area and the first looker bought it immediately because of that room.
The rest of the small home was also done in rather bold colors, but coordinated.

You never know what people want, since they do not look through the same glasses as you.

Dick


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We painted our entire first floor, master bedroom, stairwell
and hallway in light tans and beige. It provided a lovely
neutral canvas for bringing in color in fabrics, rugs, accessories,
etc...Neutral colors will never be out of style in my opinion.

Actually I have a hard time excepting someone's opinion that they are out dated...
wet look wallpaper.... yes! :laughing: outdated, but not neutral colors.
There are many colors and many ways to enjoy them.


----------



## canoes (Sep 30, 2011)

Thankis for feedback. I prob will use the neutrals.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

If your basement has a low ceiling you might consider painting the
ceiling molding in the same color as the walls...you can
get a semi-gloss paint in the same color. I've seen this look and
really like it. It looks good in tall ceilings as well.


----------



## Setzer1994 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll go ahead and necro this thread...

Same situation I'm having with my finished basement.

What I think I'm deciding on is a "darker near the floor, lighter at the ceiling" approach.

My laminate floors will be a darker brown, along with my bar.

The trim/wainscoting will be a lighter brown.

The walls will be a tan/khaki.

Finally, the ceiling will be white (ceilume tiles, amazing!)

I'll be getting color in there by having all the seating (chairs and bar stools) have red leather.

Thoughts?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I think you're doing good with your selections. Darker up to lighter. :yes:


----------

